# I need someone to talk to now urgent



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Luna out kitten pulled down an extremely heavy piece of ktichen side board and crushed her head, she seems consious but her eye dont look right, her tongues haging out and theres blood everywhere, she's also let go of herself and had diarea, my parents have taken her to the vets now, leaving me alone and shaking.
we got her after my dads kitten of 6 years died from hiv, he was already suffering through depression and her death hit him so badly, i dont know whats going to happen, im in shock.

I also brought her sisters, they play together all the time oh god


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Alright buddy...

Sounds Dreadful... easy to say but try not to panic, Accidents happen, Injuries often Look a lot worse than they are, and vet will do their best for the cat...

Paws Crossed for the puss... and best wishes to you and your dad...


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks man, i just need somone to talk to, sat at home cleaning up her blood and feeling so sick


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Thanks man, i just need somone to talk to, sat at home cleaning up her blood and feeling so sick


Take 5... i Know you want it Cleaned up, but itll still be there to Clean up Later... go make a hot Sweet Drink for yourself, give yourself some Space to calm down and Take stock...


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I cant eat or drink anything now, i cleaned most it up already, just shaking and about to throw upa


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Where was the blood coming from?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Nose, mouth, ears, im not sure about eyes but there was blood on the side of her faze aswell


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

you do Sound a bit Like you are in shock... you got a good friend Nearby you can call and ask to come Round? rather than stressing alone?

let us Know any news From vet on wee Luna...

Try not to worry about your dad now, today is about Luna... your old man is Probably more Resilient than you think... you can cross that bridge if and when you come to it.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

He really isnt, and no, been looking online for the past hour for some kinda helpline, everyone i've rang just couldnt help


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> He really isnt, and no, been looking online for the past hour for some kinda helpline, everyone i've rang just couldnt help


can you not call a friend? they wont mind the early hour... how about your Neighbours?

what Kind of helpLine are you Looking for bud? if you dont mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> He really isnt, and no, been looking online for the past hour for some kinda helpline, everyone i've rang just couldnt help


right... check the Link Below... its the blue cross pet Bereavement Support helpline... i Know Luna is still with us, and fingers Crossed will be for a Long While yet... but they give good emotional support to people in distress over their pets, and im Sure would be happy to support you... you Sound like you need it...

their helpline opens at 08:30 bud... hope that helps...

Blue Cross - Pet Bereavement Support Service


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Tommy Coopers Ghost said:


> right... check the Link Below... its the blue cross pet Bereavement Support helpline... i Know Luna is still with us, and fingers Crossed will be for a Long While yet... but they give good emotional support to people in distress over their pets, and im Sure would be happy to support you... you Sound like you need it...
> 
> their helpline opens at 08:30 bud... hope that helps...
> 
> Blue Cross - Pet Bereavement Support Service


 
I was trying to find something like that :notworthy:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, and im 22 in 6 days ...
My parents are home now, no news other than she's in a bad way


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Still no news, i dont know how my dads going to cope


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Still no news, i dont know how my dads going to cope


sometimes no news is good news... Probably Means vet is still working hard on her...

give your dad the blue cross helpline details if he needs it... and be there for him if he needs it... i also Live with Severe Clinical depression, and my animals are Pretty much what gets me up Everyday... i lost my old dog just Two weeks ago, so can Empathise a bit, Although everyone is different... if he Is anything Like me, he wont want his son carrying his Problems for him...

make Space for youself, contact blue cross, by Email if you dont feel like Talking,*details in the Link...


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, but he's stubborn and doesnt seem to believe in talking things out, was a hassle enough to get him to take the meds for it.

Vets just rang, her blood pressure's going up and she's warmer, her left eye is completely unresponsive, they expect nerve damage, her right eye is partialy responsive but she's still lethargic and largely unresponsive. 

My parents have to pick her up at 9:15 and drive her for an hour to the Langford vets in bristol for a CAT scan.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Thanks, but he's stubborn and doesnt seem to believe in talking things out, was a hassle enough to get him to take the meds for it.
> 
> Vets just rang, her blood pressure's going up and she's warmer, her left eye is completely unresponsive, they expect nerve damage, her right eye is partialy responsive but she's still lethargic and largely unresponsive.
> 
> My parents have to pick her up at 9:15 and drive her for an hour to the Langford vets in bristol for a CAT scan.


hey hey, shes Hanging in there... thats good... are you going to bris with Luna?

And you say your dad is stubborn and doesnt believe in Talking things out... ill tell you something From Experience, it might be that he doesnt feel Capable of talking it through... Which is different, you get Trapped in your own Head... its not pleasant... lets not go into your dads Health Issues, but will say try and push him towards some talking therapy Like CBT... works for some, not me, i am therapy Resistant Apparently... but you have to fight the Doctors like hell to get it...

glad Luna is hanging In there, bless her


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah i think he is resistant to any help.
And no im staying here, my sister works early mornings, she doesnt even know yet...


----------



## franky (Oct 9, 2014)

Hope everything will be ok hun x


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, just got off the phone with the blue cross help line, it was good to vent it out now im home alone again, just trying not to think about it


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Thanks, just got off the phone with the blue cross help line, it was good to vent it out now im home alone again, just trying not to think about it


you found them useful then?

might be worth Site Making that Link a sticky somewhere for Other people?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah it was thanks, got another call from my parents, they're on their way back, Luna's gonna be in there for a week they think, heading in for an operation.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah it was thanks, got another call from my parents, they're on their way back, Luna's gonna be in there for a week they think, heading in for an operation.


all things considered at this Point, i would say thats Pretty good news... so give yourself some Space to wind down for a bit... you already Sound much less Angst already... : victory:


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

on a non Luna tip, you may find these folks useful for yourself, and Other family Members, if things get on top of you...

Supporting someone with a mental illness - Rethink Mental Illness, the mental health charity


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Hoping she makes a speedy recovery

As they are planning to keep her in and operate it's got to be a good sign, as they must think that whatever damage she can be ok or they would have put her down. I know it's hard when something terrible happens but you have to try to think positive and take every little bit of good news no matter how small.

When my dog was in the vets with parvo just getting the update of "she is still with us, were doing all we can but we can't promise anything" twice a day was a big help as knowing she was still alive and fighting made me feel a tiny bit better.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks both, had a couple of calls from the vets since, the local emergency vets my parents took her to first got it wrong, they thought she hadnt broken her jaw at all, turns out its not broken its just dislocated but with the x-ray the found several fractures near the base of the skull and roof of the mouth too deep to operate on aswell as a broken ear drum aswell as some swelling on the brain. They say she's trying to walk and does hold her head up and turn it slightly. Her jaw was going to be reset today but they held it off in light of the fractures as they wanted to give them time to heal on their own. She can blink with her right eye but the left eye is damaged and doesnt blink, they think she may be blind in one eye and deaf in the other, if thats the only lasting damage i'd be extremely grateful.
Im trying to keep myself distracted but still feel sick all the time, and every time the vets ring it feels like it just happened again.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for keeping us Updated...

Shes in the best Possible place Mate... Pretty much the best range of vet Specialists anywhere tied in with university of Bristol at Langfords...


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

They just rang and said she's having trouble breathing, i heard my parents talking "its only been 3 days" and "its up to you", cant stop shaking and feel worse than when it happened, i cant cope i really cant.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

They are putting her down.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Very sorry to Hear that bud... sure they did everything they could...

Dont beat yourself up... it was a fluke Accident... sadly these things do happen... dont beat yourself over it... you, your parents, and the vets gave her a good shot at Making it... and you all Obviously Loved her very much, and she had a good Life...

Use the blue cross helpline if you need to...

RIP Little Luna


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> They are putting her down.


Mate, if your family want her returned for your own after Arrangements, i Live in Bristol, it wouldnt be a Problem for me to nip to Langfords, collect her, and Drive her up to Gloucester for you today...

Hey, its not much, and i would need bit of petrol money, but the offer is there if your family want her returned and dont feel up to the drive...


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. You and your family did the best by her, the vets wouldn't have recommend putting her down if they didn't think it was in her best intrest. 

Try to hold on the the fact that she is now at peace and try to rember all the good memories of her.


----------

